# 1st order received & love them



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

Just received my first order of plastisol transfers.. THANK YOU to everyone that helped me with my questions.. I have NEVER even attempted transfers before and after weeks of questions and researching I finally got everything in order..

I definitely under quoted this job and am eating about ($200) but I think it is worth it to have learned alot.. AND this is forum is AWESOME..

I ended up having a friend whos son is awesome with drawing/art and he is doing my artwork for in corel/illustrator for me $25 a design..

After talking to several companies (some more helpful and friendly then others) I went with Howard Sports Graphics... Monique was GREAT.. very helpful and answered all my questions (through email which is great for me since I do embroidery and my machine is loud which makes it difficult to talk on the phone and work) 

Cant really compare pricies to others, but I think I got a pretty good deal.

Pressed the first one front and back.. Pressed PERFECT the first time.. very easy to peel.. I am really excited about the other orders I am receiving tomorrow..


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Congratulations!
Sounds like your well on your way.


----------

